# Houghton lake



## star-ski191 (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are pubic beaches on the west side of Houghton lake? Any advice on campgrounds in the area?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

No there are no beaches. You could swim etc. at the west launch. There is a privately owned campground across the street. I think the only actual beach is the one in prudenville. Don't know why anyone would swim in that vile mud hole anyways.

Come on over to Higgins Lake south state park, you won't regret it.


----------



## star-ski191 (May 13, 2012)

I was looking at that also is that the nicer of the lakes? Coming up from Livonia my boat is in west branch so I may go get it with 2 kids and it going to be 90 deg on Sunday I know they will want to swim


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Higgins lake is one of the most beautiful lakes in the world. See my avatar or look it up. 2 state parks north and south, better check for an opening....as far as which is better, there is none better.


----------



## star-ski191 (May 13, 2012)

Well thank you very much swampbuck I looked into it and their are a couple openings at the south I thinks that's what we are going to do thanks again.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

There is a beach on the sw shore off of loxley tucked in off some side streets but Swampbuck has it. Way better beaches and water to enjoy in higgins than over here in houghton lake.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Well...how did you like it ?


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Carefull swimming in Higgins Lake you may get swimmers itch. Two friends got it this past weekend. Houghton Lake may not be as clear as Higgins...but can't say I have ever gotten swimmers itch there...just saying. I actually like the mud hole


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It happens in both lakes. There are preventative measures you can take.

The lakes used to be treated with copper sulfate to prevent it, that was stopped out of concern for the environment. 

Control efforts began this year, based on the removal of common mergansers, and appears to be making a difference. It is a work in progress and may need some tweaking, but it will get done....it should be noted the far more people enjoy the lake with no problem...than those the encounter it.

Be patient, this community will get it done, but we can not allow the lake to be destroyed with an easy fix, that is simply not an option.


----------



## star-ski191 (May 13, 2012)

Wow thanks again for the advice it was great. Ended up staying in Houghton lake at a campground and taking the boat up to Higgins lake for the day we were not disappointed such a nice lake. Already talking about making reservations at the state park for next year. Thanks swampbuck .


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

sslopok said:


> Carefull swimming in Higgins Lake you may get swimmers itch. Two friends got it this past weekend. Houghton Lake may not be as clear as Higgins...but can't say I have ever gotten swimmers itch there...just saying. I actually like the mud hole


I have heard the same thing. Friends of ours stopped going to Higgins because of this. They now stay at Young State park.


----------

